# Cote D'azur



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Resplendent in new Societe Proprietarie des Navires colours, the 1981-built, 8,800-ton COTE D'AZUR operates between Dover & Calais.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

At the end 2003 she was SEAFRANCE RENOIR.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

tanker said:


> At the end 2003 she was SEAFRANCE RENOIR.


Hi. there is an interesting book by "Ian Allen" called cross chanel ferries. it has many good pictures and some excellent write ups about our ferries in the english chanel. even shows pictures of some after they were converted for mediteranian wok. look out for this one. my copy has no ISBN no i am afraid. should still be able to order it though.


----------



## Adrian Lead (Jul 2, 2005)

*Seafrance Renoir*

Yes she is now the spare ship and is presently standing in for Seafrance Manet which I am told is having a much needed refit


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wightlink Ferries today 18/08/05 had their safety certificate withdrawn with immediate effect for their fastcats (4) FC Our Lady Patricia had 2 engine room fires which they forgot to tell the M& CG Agency.this happened a few months ago and they have only now taken action in the height of the summer season. The locals are not amused.Another vessel has been hired to replace FC.Further info will no doubt come from our I of W members.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Any news on when they will be given their certificates back.


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

I work for Wightlink. The certificates were given back today. Don't think the Patricia will be back on the run. MCA say they have to reduce her exhaust temps which will be difficult unless they buy new engines which is probably not worth it. Also, our marvelous Marketing Manager has named the vessel on local radio so doubt anyone will want to travel on the old cats now. Incat only design their ships for 10 year life, and Patricia and Pamela are now 19 years old. It's a shame it had to be like this, but the MCA surveyor has got it in for Wightlinks Marine Director. There is no problem with the new cats, but they were arrested because the stoppers were put on the route, not the vessels.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks moaf for the update, tv is all to ready to give the bad news, but have not seen/heard any good news that the certs have now been reissued.


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

further to my earlier post, the old cats have still not been issued with their certificate. The new cats are running as normal under their certificate, which is issued as another class of vessel. Not sure if any IOW members have any opinions on the old cats?


----------

